# Wintec 500 Jump Saddle



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wintec makes a decent saddle. They're not top of the line, but they're not garbage either.

I believe Wintec was the first to make synthetic saddles.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I have one and I love it. Its held up really good.


----------



## HorseAround (May 21, 2013)

Thx, helped a lot


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I rode in my trainer's for almost a year and I loved it. Super squishy for your rear (like a GMC truck) and I had no issue with squeeking (that my wintec 500 dressage has) it also put my legs in a good position. I really commend this, it's a good buy.


----------



## dunalino2903 (Apr 22, 2012)

Would avoid synthetic saddles, a leather saddle lasts longer, more comfy and much smarter. And if you wanted to go hunting some hunts do not allow synthetic tack


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Synthetics are fine. 

I've owned a Wintec since they first started making them. In fact, I sold my very first Wintec to a lesson barn and they're still using it. I currently have an older 2000 AP that I purchased new, and it still looks as if I just bought it. No, they won't last as long as a well made leather saddle, but if you can get 30-35 years out of one that's pretty darned good for a synthetic. 

I also own a 45 y/o Stubben Siegfried that I bought used. Great saddle, but you have to know well made ones from garbage. I'd rather buy a decently made synthetic than a crap leather saddle any day.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I HATED it, found it put me in a very weird position, was slippery and didn't give a very good close contact feel. Granted that might be because I'm quite short, I just really really dislike the Wintecs and would NEVER own another.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

alexischristina said:


> I HATED it, found it put me in a very weird position, was slippery and didn't give a very good close contact feel. Granted that might be because I'm quite short, I just really really dislike the Wintecs and would NEVER own another.


Ditto. I owned the Wintec CC & was not a fan. It was slippery & _always _seemed to roll on my horses. Both of which require mediums - the size it usually ships in & still rolled. I also felt like it was difficult to "mask" anything cosmetic on it, but I had the brown not the black. The day I sold that saddle I couldn't be happier >.> Everyone is different though. If you do win the saddle give it a try before writing it off at the get go. You might like it *shrug* I myself will never buy another synthetic again.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey if it's free, it's for me lol I would enter the contest regardless lol


----------

